# Jetzt zum Hammerpreis reduziert: Sensas Sitzkiepe Match 280



## sara-fishing.de (30. August 2012)

Sara-Fishing rüstet Sie optimal für Ihr Abenteuer aus. Bei uns finden Berufs- und Hobbyfischer  Schlauchboote  samt Zubehör, Außenbordmotoren, Sitzkiepen,  Setzkescher  , Angelruten,  Angelbekleidung,  Fishfinder von FURUNO,GARMIN, HUMMINBIRD, LOWRANCE sowie vieles mehr. Kurzum alles, was  Ihrem Ausflug zu Land und auf See Erfolg verspricht, und alles von  bekannten Marken wie Humminbird oder FURUNO.

TOP Angebot

*NEU & OVP * ​ *jetzt zum Hammerpreis reduziert* *!!!*


Jetzt nur 243.- Euro

Kostenloser Versand 



*Details:*

Sensas Sitzkiepe, Sitzbox Match 280

Competition Box, funktionell, stabil und erweiterbar.
Läßt sich an jedem Ufer einfach aufbauen.

Die Pluspunkte! 

- Modell Typ "Station"
- Unterteil mit Stauraum
- Sichere Klemmung für die Beine
- Komfortsitz
- Zwei Fächer, davon eines mit 2 Schubladen
- Extra Fächer erhältlich
- Sechs Beine mit Schlammtellern
- 4 Teleskopisch verstellbar
- Rutenauflage verstellbar
- Trageriemen verstellbar, gepolstert
- Lieferung ohne Rutenauflagenkit 
- Gewicht ca. 15 kg 










http://www.sara-fishing.de/sitzkiepen-1/sensas/sensas-sitzkiepe-match-280.html



bei uns im Onlineshop bestellbar




http://www.sara-fishing.de





Und nun viel Spaß beim Stöbern und Einkaufen!
Ihr Sara-Fishing-Team​


----------

